# Acting like a teen again?



## Jorcky (Oct 2, 2010)

My husband and I have been married almost three years, and are very much in love, but lately we've hit our first real problem in our marriage. Recently, two of our male friends have become newly single again, and have moved into an apartment together, with another already single friend. When this first happened, my husband went over to their apartment a few times a week to visit, and be there for them. 
That was two months ago, and he has been going over literally every night since. 
I know he's not cheating on me, if I can't reach his phone, I call his friends' cells, and I can get him there, but my problem is that he's never home. He goes over to the boys house, laptop in hand, and plays computer games with them all night (he is currently unemployed). Sometimes it's so late when the guys go to bed that my hubby sleeps on the sofa. He often misses dinner, and I end up throwing out food I've made for him.
I know it's harder for an unemployed man because he can't support his family, as well as having too much time on his hands, so I want to be supportive of him hanging out with his friends and playing games, but not every night. 
I hate falling asleep in bed alone. I miss him and I don't want to nag but I want him to want to be with me sometimes instead of playing games.
We have no children, so when I say to him I miss him, he says he's just having fun and it's not like I need him here every night. But the truth is, emotionally I do, I need to feel loved and wanted and I can't when my husband is a mile away playing x-box while I make dinner for one and go to bed alone.
What can I do to get him to stay home more often without sounding naggy and mean?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Go out for the evening with the girls, (make sure he knows of your plans) and let him come home to an empty house a couple of times. That oughta get thru to him.


----------

